# Cracked Baseplate on Rome Targas



## daniel42 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi,

I just came back from a 6 day trip in japan and noticed when unpacking that I have cracked both baseplates on my Rome Targas. Where the crack is, is on the ring of plastic around where the disk sits (so through the bit that has the teeth) on the bit of that ring that is closest to the back. One of the bindings is cracked right through and the other is halfway.

They are Rome's first year model of the Targa (2007???) but I have only put around 16 days of riding on them. I live in Australia so it makes things hard - both getting to the snow and buying gear (and getting replacement parts).

My question is whether I should just keep riding them as is until they break completely (or is that dangerous???), should I try to glue them, try getting some new baseplates (hate dealing with shops in Aus- the "free" 3 hole converter cost me $40), or should I just pick up a new pair of 390's, arsenals or targas for cheap and make up some franken-bindings.

I have a pair of old Burton missions (from the first year they did the cap strap) as potential backup but I hate them.

I can't post pictures right now, but I can later on if that would help.

Thanks


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Definitely DO NOT ride them. Hit up Rome and see if they can help you out. I hear their customer service is the best. Even though they're an old pair, it's worth a shot to see if they can still help you out in some way.


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

i find the rome converter discs aren't as strong as the 4 hole discs. the discs are lifetie warranty. i don't think you will have a problem getting them replaced.


----------



## daniel42 (Mar 15, 2010)

It wasn't the disc that cracked it was the ring portion of the baseplate of the binding itself that the disc holds in place that cracked.

I called up my local shop where I actually bought the bindings and they said that there might be a chance they would repair it for free if its a manufacturing defect.

I agree about the converter disc not being as strong. There is a lot less plastic in it compared to the normal discs.


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> Hit up Rome and see if they can help you out. I hear their customer service is the best.


I've also heard the same thing about their customer service. I think your chances are better than average for a fair result, maybe not a straight replacement but something that leaves you better off than buying a new set. I'd start by sending them photos and going from there. Go direct, I doubt the local Aussie shops will give a shit, good PR or not.

Let us know what happens, particularly if they come to the party. The least you can do in return is spread the word.


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

i had the same problem on both my 07 390's. i emailed them and they sent it overnight. it took them a few days to get back to me, but it was cool. all for free. give them a call/email!


----------



## daniel42 (Mar 15, 2010)

Unfortunately you guys have it a lot easier than us in Australia. I have contacted rome via email (off the support section of their site) before when I was looking into getting a pair of converter discs to use with a burton board. Although they were very helpful, I am still stuck with dealing with whoever distributes Rome in Australia - so although the converter discs were free in the US, they are $40 in Australia. This is the same as the retro discs to use old burton bindings on the burton channel boards - free in the US, $40 in Australia.

That being said, the shop in question has been helpful in the past - took me 5 days to break the front toe strap of my targas which they had replaced by rome at no charge to me, the buckles on my Burton Missions died after 5 days too which were also replaced at no charge and my DC Judge boots had some stitching come undone which held something in place inside the shell and they sent it to a shoe repair place and had it fixed for me and wore the cost.

So, I am quite happy to let the shop deal with all of it seeing as they have sorted my warranty claims in the past. However, I am jealous when I see people post that they emailed some manufacturer and 3 days later they got like 2 of each replacement part in the mail.


----------

